# Sticky  Craftsman 2004 Tractor Attachment Catalog



## guest2

This is a catalog I picked up in sears. It shows more attachments than their website. There are a few more not shown here such as the 8hp tiller for sleeve hitch, the york rake, AG tires, wheel weight brackets, electric lift kits,etc. These other attachments can be found in the special order catalog in the store.

front cover
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4688>


----------



## guest2

pg 2
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4680>


----------



## guest2

pg 3
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4681>


----------



## guest2

pg 4
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4682>


----------



## guest2

pg 5
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4683>


----------



## guest2

pg 6
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4684>


----------



## guest2

pg 7
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4685>


----------



## guest2

rear cover
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4686>


----------



## Styx

Thanks 6chows. I had no idea Sears carried some of the items listed in their catalog.


----------



## Husqvarna Gth52

I have that catalouge to


----------



## cdufour9

*Expensive attachements*

Is it me or the attachements are expensive ??


Will try to find a blower locally.


----------

